# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Кремлевские звездочки

## арлекин

Кто был на этой жести!?

----------


## Ма-рыся

Организация-2
Отношение к детям и руководителям-2
Враньё-5
Концерт в Кремле-2
Призы и награды-0
Государственная "крыша"-5
             Призываем всех пострадавших! Расскажите об этом кошмаре всем, от кого зависит будущее наших детей!Как можно больше публикаций в прессе!
    Организаторы фестиваля "Кремлёвские звёздочки" должны быть наказаны!
Люди! Не молчите!

----------


## vaganov

Я подтверждаю все что сказано, у меня дочь стала лауреатом 1й степени, вручения никакого, вынесли дипломы, бросили на стол, отношение как к быдло... Никаких обещаных экскурсий, драки во время проведения конкурса. На церемонии награждения в кремле, детям, которых вызывали на сцену вручали пустые красные папки.... Столько детских слез я давно не видел...

----------


## ИринаЛеп

Мы принимали участие в конкурсе "Юный художник". Сразу приятно порадовало, что по 500 руб. платить за каждый рисунок. Обещали выставку в помещении Технологического института. Промурыжили целый день руководителя, который привез рисунки. Главный вопрос: заплатили? Ничего не развесили. Зал заперли. Никакой выставки. Люди приезжали на "выставку" автобусами, многие издалека. Охранник сказал: вы что не поняли, что это мошенники? Обещанной выставки победителей в КДС тоже не было. При объявлении победителей не могли назвать даже город, не то, что показать рисунки. Про вручение - было сказано выше. Где министерства, ведомства? Кто-нибудь будет наказан?

----------


## vaganov

забыл написать, на этот конкурс больше не ногой... )

----------


## Мария-М

Я тоже поддерживаю - организаторы конкурса должны быть наказаны. Такого безобразия никогда еще не видели

----------


## Лава

> Организация-2
> Отношение к детям и руководителям-2
> Враньё-5
> Концерт в Кремле-2
> Призы и награды-0
> Государственная "крыша"-5
> Призываем всех пострадавших! Расскажите об этом кошмаре всем, от кого зависит будущее наших детей!Как можно больше публикаций в прессе!
> Организаторы фестиваля "Кремлёвские звёздочки" должны быть наказаны!
> Люди! Не молчите!





> Я подтверждаю все что сказано, у меня дочь стала лауреатом 1й степени, вручения никакого, вынесли дипломы, бросили на стол, отношение как к быдло... Никаких обещаных экскурсий, драки во время проведения конкурса. На церемонии награждения в кремле, детям, которых вызывали на сцену вручали пустые красные папки.... Столько детских слез я давно не видел...


А мы отказались туда ехать,не любим мы московские конкурсы.......постоянно у них накладки......:wink:

----------


## Alena L

> Организация-2
> Отношение к детям и руководителям-2
> Враньё-5
> Концерт в Кремле-2
> Призы и награды-0
> Государственная "крыша"-5
>              Призываем всех пострадавших! Расскажите об этом кошмаре всем, от кого зависит будущее наших детей!Как можно больше публикаций в прессе!
>     Организаторы фестиваля "Кремлёвские звёздочки" должны быть наказаны!
> Люди! Не молчите!


Полностью поддерживаю!!!
Такого кошмара и идиотства от организаторов еще нигде не видела!!!
Сколько "влипали", но так первый раз.
У нас там пело несколько детей и один вокально-хореграфический ансамбль - все дружно сказали. что больше ни ногой туда.
И этот кошмар был 30.11.08г.
А в остальные дни, говорили, что еще хуже было.
Хоть куда хуже-то???!!!
Распеваться, как таковой, было негде, переодевались в туалетах и "углах", в списках выступающих больше половины народа не оказалось, очередность выступлений постоянно меняла одна из организаторов за сценой, было несколько драк за микрофон (за сценой), отдохнуть и перекусить было негде, буфета не было (а многие приехали в 9-11 утра и уехали в 17-19 часов), даже не поставили в холлах дополнительных кресел или стульев и т.д.
Если другие и рискнут еще там участвовать, то мы точно нет!!!

----------


## vladika

Боже мой! вот ведь как бывает! жалко - такое название красивое:frown: мы чуть было не повелись... Спасибо за тему. Не пришлось бы чёрный список таких горе-организаторов создавать.

----------


## арлекин

> А мы отказались туда ехать,не любим мы московские конкурсы.......постоянно у них накладки......:wink:


Да ладно, не надо все московские конкурсы представлять в черном цвете, все не так плохо!

----------


## арлекин

Я предлагаю создать тему, которая будет называться "черный список", в нее люди будут выкладывать свои отзывы о фестивалях на которых организаторы не соблюдают свои обязанности. В этом случае, надеюсь, будет меньше обманутых!!!!!

----------


## Мария-М

полностью поддерживаю. надо создать "черный список"

----------


## Ма-рыся

Поддерживаю!
1." Открытая Европа""-слишком много участников! В жюри эстрадного вокала сидят заинтересованные люди!Много обиженных!
2."Ритмы юности"- полный отстой!(простите за грубость).
 продолжить список.............

----------


## арлекин

> Поддерживаю!
> 1." Открытая Европа""-слишком много участников! В жюри эстрадного вокала сидят заинтересованные люди!Много обиженных!
> 2."Ритмы юности"- полный отстой!(простите за грубость).
>  продолжить список.............


А чем Ритмы Юности отстой???

----------


## софи28

Я была в шоке. Дипломы пустые. Когда напечатали , все расхватывали на столе, где-то
в коридоре. 2-ых и 3-их мест нет. Смысл всего мероприятия? Мой ребенок художник:
так мы диплом участника ждали 5 часов. Сами из Белорусии, Москвы как следует не посмотрели, + ощущения.как помоями облили. У нас на родине такого нет. Спасибо - Кремль посмотрели и то ладно. Детей жалко, они же с далека ехали, чтобы постоять на этой сцене, а списки только бегло огласили, непонятно кто, что, за что...

----------


## арлекин

> Я была в шоке. Дипломы пустые. Когда напечатали , все расхватывали на столе, где-то
> в коридоре. 2-ых и 3-их мест нет. Смысл всего мероприятия? Мой ребенок художник:
> так мы диплом участника ждали 5 часов. Сами из Белорусии, Москвы как следует не посмотрели, + ощущения.как помоями облили. У нас на родине такого нет. Спасибо - Кремль посмотрели и то ладно. Детей жалко, они же с далека ехали, чтобы постоять на этой сцене, а списки только бегло огласили, непонятно кто, что, за что...


Вам деньги вернули?

----------


## Ма-рыся

А ещё- "Майский жук"! Этот конкурс организовала госпожа Палашкина для себя и своих учеников! Чужим там нечего делать! Но! если готовы немного приплатить......

----------


## ленок5

Ребята! Спасибо за тему. Я нахожусь в шоковом состоянии до сих пор. Так случилось, что "попали" мы и "Кремлёвских" и на "Ритмах." На "КЗ" мы выступали 30 ноября. В самом начале оказалось, что в списках участников мы не значимся. Хотя один ребёнок проплатил за две песни, а другой за три. Все выступающие из различных номинаций - академисты, эстрадники, народники, вокальные ансамбли пели подряд в одном зале одному жюри. Разделения на возрастные группы отсутствовало.В результате 5-тилетние дети томились за кулисами почти 8 часов. Под вечер обстановка за кулисами просто была отчаянно жёсткой. Педагоги, родители пытались прорваться к учредителям, которые просто прятались от разъярённых и доведённых до отчаяния людей. Такого кошмара я даже не могла себе и представить. В течении всего проведения конкурса ни один из телефонов оргонизаторов не работал. Узнать о результатах так и не удалось. Информацию о конкурсе нам выдали в городской администрации, видимо устроители имели большие связи на министерском уровне. Хотелось бы узнать, как они  и будут ли наказаны за этот беспредел.

----------


## арлекин

> Ребята! Спасибо за тему. Я нахожусь в шоковом состоянии до сих пор. Так случилось, что "попали" мы и "Кремлёвских" и на "Ритмах." На "КЗ" мы выступали 30 ноября. В самом начале оказалось, что в списках участников мы не значимся. Хотя один ребёнок проплатил за две песни, а другой за три. Все выступающие из различных номинаций - академисты, эстрадники, народники, вокальные ансамбли пели подряд в одном зале одному жюри. Разделения на возрастные группы отсутствовало.В результате 5-тилетние дети томились за кулисами почти 8 часов. Под вечер обстановка за кулисами просто была отчаянно жёсткой. Педагоги, родители пытались прорваться к учредителям, которые просто прятались от разъярённых и доведённых до отчаяния людей. Такого кошмара я даже не могла себе и представить. В течении всего проведения конкурса ни один из телефонов оргонизаторов не работал. Узнать о результатах так и не удалось. Информацию о конкурсе нам выдали в городской администрации, видимо устроители имели большие связи на министерском уровне. Хотелось бы узнать, как они  и будут ли наказаны за этот беспредел.


Насчет звездочек я попробую узнать, а на счет ритмов юности могу сказать следующее: 1.К началу конкурса из организаторов было всего 2 человека(департамент образования не дал людей, некоторые просто отморозились); 2.Из 500000 рублей, которые департамент должен был дать на конкурс, не поступило ни рубля и организаторы платили свои деньги(дошло до того, что им неначем было ехать домой)!!!!! Так что делайте выводы откуда все это пошло!!!! Я бы на организаторов зла не держал))) Просто всегда какие-то накладки происходят, только отличать накладки от распи....тва и аферы!!!!! Как раз на "звездочках" было распи....тво и афера!!!!!

----------


## ktqlb

Я тоже Поддерживаю!
Ужастный конкурс!!!

----------


## арлекин

*ktqlb*,
 какой именно?

----------


## Alena L

*арлекин*,
 Насчет звездочек я попробую узнать, а на счет ритмов юности могу сказать следующее: 1.К началу конкурса из организаторов было всего 2 человека(департамент образования не дал людей, некоторые просто отморозились); 2.Из 500000 рублей, которые департамент должен был дать на конкурс, не поступило ни рубля и организаторы платили свои деньги(дошло до того, что им неначем было ехать домой)!!!!! Так что делайте выводы откуда все это пошло!!!! Я бы на организаторов зла не держал))) Просто всегда какие-то накладки происходят, только отличать накладки от распи....тва и аферы!!!!! Как раз на "звездочках" было распи....тво и афера!!!!!

По "Кремлевским звездочкам" - полностью согласна.

По "Ритмам юности" - полностью не согласна.
1. Деньги Департамент семейной и молодежной политики выделил и не 500000 р, а 1500000 - узнавала аж через 2 других округа - информация одинакова из 2 источников. А вот куда они делись - это вопрос другой!!! Кто выиграл тендер на проведение этого конкурса (теперь по положению это не непосредственные организаторы), тот, видимо, и поживился.
Из конкурса сделали отстойник для слива бюджетных денег!!!
2. Бардака и неорганизованности в этом году был просто беспредел. Те же самые 2 организатора в прошлом 2007г. провели все на более хорошем уровне, можно сказать почти отлично.
3. Вранье в этом году превзошло все мыслимые и немыслимые границы - ничего, что было обещано на сайте и в личных беседах не выполнено:
а) в жюри эстрады сидело всего 2 человека, хоть по положению их должно было быть - 4 члена квартета "Доктор Ватсон" + еще 3 человека,
б) в среднюю номинацию до 14 лет на 2-м туре поставили уже во время объявления результатов девушку 17 лет, объявив ее 13-летней(!!!), хотя она даже не была в 1 туре (!!!), и естественно не могла участвовать во 2 туре. В итоге ей присудили 3 место, отодвинув очень хорошо спевшую действительно 13-летнюю девчушку на 4 место,
в) в наглую сняли под выдуманными предлогами нескольких действительно сильных детей, некоторых просто не допустили даже до участия в 1 туре,
г) наблюдалось очень неадекватное поведение членов оргкомитета и их грубое обращение с конкурсантами, педагогами и сопровождающими лицами - могли просто заорать в ответ на вопрос: "А где здесь можно переодеться?" и т.д.
д) нормального награждения детей не было - было обещано, что лауреатств может быть по 2 на место, дипломантов вообще не вручили, спецпризов тоже не было.
И это несмотря на то, что достойно поющих детей в этот раз было немало в разных возрастных категориях и номинациях!!!
Призов и подарков не было.
Педагогов обещали наградить почетными грамотами - не было.
В общем список можно продолжать и далее, просто и так становится очень нехорошо на душе.
Какой шикарный конкурс был в 2007г. с доброжелательной атмосферой и профессиональным жюри, приятным Гала-концертом и многим другим.
И что же с ним стало в этом году???!!! 
Прямая противоположность прошлому году!!!
Хоть, повторюсь организаторы остались те же.

"Думайте сами, решайте сами - иметь или не иметь..."

----------


## арлекин

> А ещё- "Майский жук"! Этот конкурс организовала госпожа Палашкина для себя и своих учеников! Чужим там нечего делать! Но! если готовы немного приплатить......


Насчет майского жука чушь! Мы, например, стали там лауреатами.

----------


## vladika

:Agree: Чтобы не случилось раздора между уважаемыми форумчанами, которые все в принципе заодно, и имеют общие благородные цели, предлагаю отделить "чёрный список" от критических замечаний, которые добросовестные организаторы обязаны замечать и учитывать!

----------


## Ма-рыся

> Насчет майского жука чушь! Мы, например, стали там лауреатами.


Уважаемый Арлекин! Мы на Майском жуке тоже были лауреатами!
Но больше туда не поедем!Конкурс не принёс никакой пользы! Зато отрицательных эмоций хоть отбавляй!
Наше мнение:Организаторы хорошего конкурса должны любить ДЕТЕЙ и быть настоящими музыкантами!

----------


## арлекин

> Чтобы не случилось раздора между уважаемыми форумчанами, которые все в принципе заодно, и имеют общие благородные цели, предлагаю отделить "чёрный список" от критических замечаний, которые добросовестные организаторы обязаны замечать и учитывать!


Согласен с тобой полностью, насчет замечаний создавайте другой топ, где можно друг другу поплакаться, что на конкурсе вам не поднесли стул, поставили петь последними и т.д., по крайней мере это глупо!

----------


## арлекин

> Уважаемый Арлекин! Мы на Майском жуке тоже были лауреатами!
> Но больше туда не поедем!Конкурс не принёс никакой пользы! Зато отрицательных эмоций хоть отбавляй!
> Наше мнение:Организаторы хорошего конкурса должны любить ДЕТЕЙ и быть настоящими музыкантами!


 А что вы подразумеваете под словом "польза"????

----------


## арлекин

> Наше мнение:Организаторы хорошего конкурса должны любить ДЕТЕЙ и быть настоящими музыкантами!


 Организаторы конкурса, могут быть кем хотят, просто жюри должно состоять из профессионалов!

----------


## regata

Прочитала отзывы о конкурсе *Кремлевские звездочки*, это просто беспредел...:mad:
причем на их сайте все так заманчиво и в жизни не подумаешь, что на самом деле организация была на низком уровне, нагло использовалось прикрытие государственными именами(Кремль в данном случае..). *Что самое неприятное - пострадали дети.*
На вашем месте стоит организовать людей, получивших там такой негатив, составить письмо, описав все подробности, зафиксировать имена людей  и направить  прямиком премьеру России на его сайт http://www.premier.gov.ru/mail/step1.html
Письма ррегистрируются в течении 3-х дней, рассматриваются далее в течении недели и дальше направляются в нужную инстанцию. В вашем случае это скорее всего мин-во культуры...Это достаточно веский прецедент для того, чтобы им занялись высшие чины.

Успехов вам. :flower:

----------


## regata

> Ужасов каких тут начиталась(((
> У моей мамы совсем еще зеленый коллектив....пытаемся участвовать хоть где-то,просто практики набраться....
> а тут такое(( 
> прям страшно становится сколько недобросовестных людей бывает...


привет:smile: :flower: 
да, теперь тыщу раз надо проверить все, прежде чем соваться на такие конкурсы..

----------


## Василий

> У моей мамы совсем еще зеленый коллектив


Ну это тогда к нам. У вас цвет гармонирует с нашим логотипом...

Но это не значит что конкурс у нас зеленый!

----------


## Alla260565

> А мы отказались туда ехать,не любим мы московские конкурсы.......постоянно у них накладки......:wink:


Согласна!

----------


## Alena L

*Alla260565*,
 Ну положим, у Вас в других городах и весях тоже хватает и накладок, и откровенных подтасовок результатов, и и элементарного идиотизма в оценках, да и не только этих прибамбасов.
Так что не стоит обобщать несопоставимое.
Есть и совершенно нормальные конкурсы с хорошей организацией.
Все зависит от целей, преследуемых организаторами и жюри.

----------


## Elen777

Само название  "Кремлёвские звездочки" требует честного отношения, кстати из нашего города ездили два коллектива и привезли 3 диплома лауреатов, но в шоке от организации и отношения. Эти коллективы часто ездят на конкурсы, но этот их привёл просто в ужас, всё что было выше сказано правда.

----------


## nadezhdaragimova

ВТОРОЙ ГОД МОЙ РЕБЕНОК УЧАСТВУЕТ В "БРИЛЛИАНТАХ РОССИИ".В ПРОШЛОМ ГОДУ СТАЛА ЛАУРЕАТОМ 3 СТЕПЕНИ, А В ЭТОМ ЗАНЯЛА ВТОРОЕ МЕСТО.ИСПОЛНИВ ДВЕ ПЕСНИ ОНА НАБРАЛА ТРИ ДЕВЯТКИ,А ЕЩЕ ОДНА ДЕВОЧКА НА ОДНУ ДЕВЯТКУ БОЛЬШЕ,НО ЖЮРИ НЕ СТАЛО НАС СЛУШАТЬ.ДЕВЧОНКИ СТАЛИ ПЕТЬ АКАПЕЛЬНО И ОПЯТЬ НАБРАЛИ РАВНЫЕ БАЛЛЫ,НО ДВА ПЕРВЫХ МЕСТА НЕ ДАЛИ,ЗАСТАВИЛИ ПЕТЬ ЕЩЕ РАЗ.В ПРОШЛОМ ГОДУ ПОДАРИЛИ МИКРОФОН И В ЭТОМ ТОЖЕ.БОЛЬШЕ МЫ ТУДА НЕ ПОЕДИМ.ОТКРЫТАЯ ЕВРОПА В ПРОШЛОМ ГОДУ ПОНРАВИЛАСЬ,ХОТЯ МОЯ ДЕВОЧКА ТОЛЬКО ПРОШЛА В ФИНАЛ.НЕ НРАВИТСЯ ТОЛЬКО ТО,ЧТО ВОЗРАСТНАЯ ГРУППА С 9-12 ЛЕТ,ТРУДНО СРАВНИВАТЬ ДЕВЯТИЛЕТНЕГО РЕБЕНКА И ДВЕНАДЦАТИЛЕТНЕГО.

----------


## inga_123

Здравствуйте, я внимательна ознакомилась с отзывами о конкурсах. Я руководитель детского эстрадного кол-ва, живём у "Чёрта на куличках" от всех конкурсов. Мы из Кузбасса. На нашей территории Российских и Международных конкурсов нет и небыло. А на областные детей которые побывали на Российском уровне не берут. Вот и получается наши дете сидят на одном месте. Вот и приходится ходить с протянутой рукой по спонсорам, у глав местной администрации как всегда финансовые трудности. Но всётаки мы побывали на некоторых , очень понравился конкурс в Иваново "Жар-птица" внимательные члены жюри, доброжелательное отношение к детям. Здорово организованно в Орлёнке, а вот на "Открытой Европе" было нечто!!  Нас заселили как оказалось вместо гостиницы (которая стоит 5 000 сутки) в общягу. Удобство на этаже, это что, вот горячая вода по расписанию это да... Один душ на весь этаж.  Все организаторы просто сразу забыли про детей , на конкурс добирались с малышами по метро на другой конец Москвы, а потом ещё и на маршрутке. Обратно так-же. На самом конкурсе песню детям не довали допеть до конца, хотя и оплатили аккридитацию, Члены жюри выставляли своих же детей которых и сами судили. Доходило до смешного их воспитанники забывали слова, или начинали фольшивить, жюри им подсказывало, но ставило большущие балы.. Для детей обсолютно нечего не было организованно, зато организаторов на открытие и закрытие толпы детей ждали часами под дверями концертных залов. 
Даже  когда коллективы разъезжались по домам забыли отвезти на вокзалы, (хотя всё было оплачено). А телефоны организаторов конкурса постоянно были не доступны.

 Ёщё нам посчастливилось  съездить на конкурс в г Одессу, на фестиваль "ЗВЁЗДОЧКА". Вся организацыя была на высшем уровне!! Очень хороший отель, уютные номера, а кормили "на убой". Мы боялись дети в концертные костюмы не влезут. У них каждый день был расписан по минутно, когды экскурсия по морю, по городу в театр и т.д. На репетицию  всех возили на шикарных автобусах, вообще отношение очеь хорошее.  Единственное что не понравилось это то , что дети участники конкурса с Украины пели отдельно от всех детей при закрытом зале. Хотя очень даже интересно послушать ! Съездийте не пожалеете, тесное общение с жюри, можно было поговорить о выступлении детей после конкурса.. Они сами много показывали своего мастерства.  В этом году тоже помоему будет проходить в июне. С уважением Инга..
i_nikulina@ngs.ru

----------


## IRUSIK77

Большое спасибо всем, кто пишет отзывы о конкурсах. 
Может у кого-то есть возможность выложить видео, было бы так интересно посмотерть, на кого надо равняться. 
 :Party: 
zaharova7788@mail.ru

----------


## Alena L

*inga_123*,
 В других темах я уже писала про конкурс в Иваново! Жар-птица - это кошмар.
Для нас этот конкурс был НЕЧТО!!!
Поселили в гостиннице у вокзала, до ДК, где были выступления добирались сами, автобус не дали, сказали "здесь рядом", а на самом деле - далеко. Либо далеко идти до трамвая, а потом от него, либо брать такси.
Кормили в школьной столовке, до которой от ДК полторы остановки. Питание - отстой, почти ничего было есть невозможно - оно хоть и свежее, но неудобоваримое. Как так можно испортить хорошие продукты - непонятно, это надо постараться.
Судейство в Академке и Народном было шикарное - председателями сидели неподкупные люди и Профи (именно с большой буквы), да и члены жюри из Москвы были не менее именитые - Леонова, когда запела, народ застыл в восхищении - это народница. Мастер-классы отменные в обеих номинациях. Игнатьева отдельно поработала со всеми желающими в течении 2-х дней, а поучиться у нее есть чему - она профессор кафедры народного вокала-соло в Академии Гнессиных.
А вот что касается эстрады - здесь был полный беспредел. Хоть председптелем была заявлена дама из Москвы, но на самом деле все судила местная - г-жа Т. Охомушь. 
И практически все ее детки получили лауреатов 1, 2, 3 степени, а 2 Гран-при. Они очень хитро поступили. ЕЕ детей заявили от других преподавателей и даже от других городов. Но шила в мешке не утаишь!!! Сами же местные и продали, рассказав, кто из детей чей. Да и дети подтвердили.
Так что судите сами, было ли непредвзятое судейство. Я специально там заказала видеосьемку обоих конкурсных дней и Гала-концерта. Жуть берет, когда пересматриваю.
А когда после конкурса мне самой удалось отловить эту госпожу, чтобы узнать замечания по вокалу, то услышала такое, что до сих пор вызывает недоумение.
Нет здесь не было бреда, который я слышу на детских конкурсах регулярно - ребенок не имеет права ТАК петь, репертуар недетский, хотим видеть ребенка, а не взрослого исполнителя в миниатюрном виде и тд.
Но БРЕД был еще более классный - почему девочка пела Мадемуазель шант ле блюз в брючном костюме? А в чем же надо было? - встречный вопрос. Надо было сшить коротенькую юбочку по трусики с разрезами по бокам, а разрезы обшить люрексом.
Как я не упала от таких слов, я не знаю, но встречный вопрос задала: - Это что вокальный конкурс или конкурс малолетних ....?
И просто ушла от нее.
Ни одного внятного замечания по вокалу не было сказано!!! Сколько не спрашивала до юбочки.
Только другая член жюри (из Москвы) заметила. что девочка кое-где не пропевала коду, но ведь это не самый смертельный грех.
У нас самих было больше замечаний по исполнению, чем услышали члены жюри.
И при просмотре диска, который переслали оттуда, конечно подтвердилось, что услышали. да и еще кое-что выловили.
Но ведь не они, а мы!!!
И не только наше мнение. Потом несколько знакомых ездили в "Орленок", и вернулись в диком ужасе.
Вы не подумайте, что никаких дипломов не было - были и высокие.
А для себя мы решили, что там где есть фонд "Атлант" г-жи Охомушь, мы не участвуем более.

----------


## IRUSIK77

> чтобы узнать замечания по вокалу, то услышала 
> - почему девочка пела Мадемуазель шант ле блюз в брючном костюме? Надо было сшить коротенькую юбочку с разрезами по бокам, а разрезы обшить люрексом.
> Ни одного внятного замечания по вокалу не было сказано!!!


Ну и ну, какая дикость! 
Между прочим, в официальном положении конкурса Детского Евровидения наоборот оговаривается, что девочки не должны выступать в коротких юбках!

----------

